# رحلة الى الاقصر واسوان...تقرير متكامل بالتفاصيل والصور والفيديو والاسعار (الجزء الاول)



## مصطفى-حسن (10 فبراير 2015)

*رحلة الى الاقصر واسوان...تقرير متكامل بالتفاصيل والصور والفيديو والاسعار (الجزء الاول)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

رحلة الى الاقصر واسوان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الموضوع دة والمواضيع اللتى تلية بنفس الاسم لكن على اجزاء ربما تكون اربعة او خمسة هى تفاصيل رحلة قمت بها عائليا الى الاقصر واسوان فى الفترة  
من الجمعة 3-10-2014 الى الجمعة 10-10-2014وكانت فى العيد الكبير 

و انا هحاول اشرح الموضوع بكل الجوانب باختصار ووضوح عشان تكون مرجع لاى حد يحب يروح يتفسح فى الاقصر واسوان

يعنى مثلا اية افضل الاماكن للزيارة
ومواعيد الزيارة
والاسعار 
والفنادق وتكلفتها
والطريق ووصفة
وتحذيرات ونصائح عامة

فى البداية دى كانت رحلة عائلية بسيارتى دايو لانوس .......كنت انا وزوجتى وابنى عمر 9 شهور وبنتى ملك سنتين 

والرحلة لم تكن تابعة لشركة سياحية او برنامج محدد سلفا 
لكن نقدر نقول انها رحلة حرة 

طلعت من البيت يوم 3-10-2014 الساعة 10 صباحا من العاشر من رمضان واخدت الطريق الدائرى الاقليمى 





ونزلت منة على طريق الكريمات بتاع الصعيد
او طريق الجيش زى ما بيقولو
ووصلت بنى سويف ودخلت فولت بنزين وعملت رست لمدة ساعة وبعدين رجعت تانى طريق الجيش وفضلت علية لحد ما وصلت اسيوط وهناك بردو عملت رست لمدة ساعة














الطريق ممتاز فردتين رايح جاى كل فردة منهم 3 حارات والسرعة القصوى الرسمية 120 كم 
بس تقريبا مفيش علية خدمات
بنزينة عند الكارتة وبنزينة تانية عند الكارتة اللى فى اسيوط
وشبكة المحمول موجودة فى اماكن واماكن لا

بعد اسيوط الطريق بيبقى فردة واحدة رايح جاى بس واسعة ومعقولة جدا وكثافة السيارات عليها قليلة

من بعد اسيوط الطريق متعرج لمسافة 40 كيلو فحاول تسوق بسرعة متوسطة فى المنطقة دى








  وهتلاقى بعض الكافتريات على اليمين واليسار 
3 كافتريات من بعد ما تطلع من الكارتة بتاعة اسيوط لسوهاج
وبعد 80 كيلو تقريبا فى 2 كافتريا وبنزينة اسمها النيل
بس غالبا مش هتلاقى فيها بنزين

فانت اعمل حسابك انك تفول التنك للزور فى البنزينة اللى بعد كارتة اسيوط لان التفويلة دى هيا اللى هتوصلك الاقصر

هتعدى من برة على سوهاج وتاخد الصينية شمال وبعد حوالى 90 كيلو تانيين هتلاقى صينية كبيرة بردو هتاخدها يمين وبعدها بحوالى 100 كيلو هتلاقى
نفسك داخل يمين اجبارى الى قنا

هتاخد اليوترن بعد 500 متر وهترجع تانى وتدخل يمين من جنب الكمين ومن بعد الكمين بيبقى تقريبا فاضل 60 او 70 كيلو على الاقصر

بصفة عامة انت مش محتاج تسأل اى حد لو التزمت وركزت مع اليفط الارشادية اللى على الطريق من بدايتة لنهايتة هترشدك من القاهرة للاقصر بدون اى مشاكل

ودى صورة خط السير اللى انا مشيت علية  والخط الازرق الرفيع هو دة الطريق اللى انا مشيت علية ومحدد على الصور مكان الانطلاق ومكان الوصول









بعد ما تدخل الاقصر طبعا محتاج فندق او شقة مفروشة

بالنسبة ليا الاختيار كان فندق وكتير منهم موجود فى وسط البلد وفى شارع التليفزيون

وبعد بحث ومشاهدة اكتر من فندق طلعت بالنتيجة دى:
الفنادق فى الاقصر متقسمة لاربع مستويات

1 - المستوى الشعبى ودى سعر الغرفة 2 سرير بيترواح من 35 الى 70ج وبتكون حاجة بسيطة خالص عبارة عن غرفة بها 2 سرير + 2كرسى + دولاب + مروحة سقف

2 - المستوى المتوسط ودى بتكون معقولة جدا  وسعرها بيتراوح ما بين 90 الى 150ج وفيها كل اساسيات الخدمة الفندقية يعنى بتكون غرفة 2 سرير + 2 كرسى + دولاب +تكييف
  + مينى بار + 2كومودينو + ترابيزة + تليفون الروم سيرفيس + + تليفزيون بدش مركزى او بوصلة دش متعددة القنوات

بس دايما بيكون فيها ملاحظة بسيطة يعنى مثلا ممكن تلاقى كل حاجة تمام وزى الفل بس الاسانسير مثلا مش شغال
او الاسانسير بيطلع ومينزلش
او البانيو بتاع الحمام صغير شوية

يعنى بتبقى ملاحظات بسيطة لكن غير كدة كل حاجة بتبقى تمام

3 - المستوى فوق المتوسط ودى اسعارها بتتراوح من 180 الى 300ج  وبتقدم الخدمة الفندقية على اكمل وجة وبتكون هاف بورد او فول بورد ودى اللى بتتصنف كفنادق 3 او4  نجوم 

4 - المستوى الرابع ودى بتبقى الفنادق العالمية ودى طبعا مش محتاجة شرح

وصلت الاقصر الساعة 10 باللليل
يعنى الطريق اخد منى 12 ساعة
المسافة الفعلية المقطوعة 912 كيلو متر من باب البيت لباب الفندق

طبعا اول يوم بيخلص فى السفر والحجز وتبدا من تانى يوم الرحلة بتاعتك

بالنسبة للاقصر الاماكن اللى تستحق الزيارة هيا 

1 - معبد الاقصر موجود فى وسط البلد فى البر الشرقى فى ميدان ابو الحجاج ويعمل من 7 صباحا الى 8 او 9 مساء وسعر تذكرة الدخول 3 ج

2 - معبد الكرنك موجود على بعد حوالى 3 كيلو من معبد الاقصر ويعمل فترتين الاولى من 8 صباحا الى 4 عصرا والتانية اللى هيا عروض الصوت والضوء من 7 الى 10 مساء وعرض اللغة العربية 
 بيكون يوم الخميس تذكرة الصوت والضوء للمصريين ب 20ج والتكرة العادية بتاعة بالنهار 4ج

3 - متحف التحنيط ودى على بعد 500 متر من معبد الاقصر (ميدان ابو الحجاج) على كورنيش النيل ويعمل من 9 صباحا الى 1 ظهرا وسعر التذكرة 4ج

4 - متحف الاقصر ودة على بعد حوالى كيلو من معبد الاقصر (ميدان ابو الحجاج) على كورنيش النيل ويعمل من 9 صباحا الى 1 ظهرا وسعر التذكرة 10ج

كدة يبقى انت تقريبا خلصت الاثار اللى فى البر الشرقى ميفضلش غير طريق الكباش اللى اولة موجود فى معبد الاقصر والمفروض ان نهايتة فى معبد الكرنك بس هما لسة شغالين علية

يتفضل عندك الاثار اللى فى البر الغربى وهيا 

وادى الملوك
وادى الملكات
معبد هابو
معبد الرامسيوم
تمثال ممنون
حتسبشوت

بس التفاصيل بتاعتهم هتكون فى الجزء التانى مش فى الموضوع دة


تانى يوم الصبح رحت معبد الكرنك
ودى معلومات كاملة عن المعبد

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/معبد_الكرنك

اول ما بتوصل المعبد هتلاقى قدام منة باركن كبير للعربيات وبعدين تقطع تذكرة ب3ج وبعدين هتلاقى قاعة ضخمة هتدخل منها هتلاقى فى منتصفها ماكيت صغير لمعبد الكرنك بالكامل
وعلى الاجناب صور للمعبد قديما ولاعمال الترميم اللى اتعملت لة ولبعض الاليات اللى شاركت فى الترميم ودى صورة للماكيت وفيديو للقاعة

ملحوظة : كل الفيديوهات الموجودة فى الموضوع HD لكنها قصيرة فيرجى الانتظار لحظات قبل التشغيل او اختيار HD من قائمة التشغيل الخاصة بالفيديو فى اليوتيوب






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alc26437AWA

بتخرج من الناحية التانية هتلاقى مساحة فاضية هتمشى فيها لحد ما توصل معبد الكرنك 






الصورتين اللى جايين تحت بعض بالترتيب
الاولى لواجهة المعبد التقطت فى اوائل القرن العشرين
التانية صورة لنفس الواجهة حاليا
بعدها ملف فيديو لنفس الواجهة 











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPYLY_5-kQg



بعدها بتدخل على بهو طهرقا واللى منة المدخل بتاع قاعة امون

والصور التالية بالترتيب كالتالى
الصورة الاولى لمدخل قاعة امون التقطت سنة 1878
الصورة التانية لنفس المدخل التقطت فى اوائل القرن العشرين
الصورة التالتة التقطت فى خمسينيات القرن القرن الماضى
الصورة اللى تحتها دى الوقت الحالى
الفيديو اللى تحتها لبهو.طهرقا اللى هو يعتبر ضهر واجهة المعبد وفيه مدخل قاعة امون 


















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBssFKJdhNk


بعد كدة بتدخل قاعة امون اللى هيا تعتبر اكبر قاعة اعمدة فى العالم

والصور التالية دى مجموعة صور متفرقة لقاعة امون وتحتها ملفين فيديو






















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ahy6aXdyJM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPIzOCGJlyg



بتخرج من قاعة امون الى معبد رمسيس التالت
ودى صور وفيديو ليها






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDEjCfYOJrQ



الصورتين التاليتين
اول صورة لتماثيل فى الصرح السابع التقطت فى اوائل القرن العشرين
والصورة اللى تحتها لنفس التماثيل وتقريبا من نفس الزاوية التقطت ليا













بعد كدة بتخرج على مقصورة المركب المقدسة اللى فيها قدس الاقداس وهتلاقى قبلها المسلات وبعد كدة بتدخل يمين على مسلة حتسبشوت الراقدة وبعد كدة بتدخل شمال على البحيرة المقدسة





*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (10 فبراير 2015)

*


























وبكدة يبقى خلصنا معبد الكرنك
يتفضل عندك عرض الصوت والضوء وهو حاجة جميلة جدا وساحرة لكن لازم تاخد بالك ان العرض باللغة العربية بيكون يوم الخميس فقط الساعة 7او 8 على ما اذكر

دة كدة نهاية الجزء الاول لان مينفعش اعمل الرحلة كلها فى موضوع واحد لان عدد الصور اللى صورتها فى الرحلة 2036 صورة وعدد مقاطع الفيديو 84 مقطع فطبيعى انى اقسم الرحلة على اجزاء

اللى اللقاء فى الجزء التانى واللى هيكون اسمة :
رحلة الى الاقصر واسوان...تقرير متكامل بالتفاصيل والصور والفيديو والاسعار (الجزء التانى)
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 فبراير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]يا أخ مصطفى ...مجهود مشكور فعلا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مواضيع نفتقدها فى منتادنا ...ورحلة جميلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا عن نفسى أستمتعت بيها ومعلومات رااااائعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أنت اللى فى الصورة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو انت يبقى ( كرشك ) عايز ينزل شوية
:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى دعابة من أخوك عوبد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بنوتك دى يا معلم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يارب يحمى لها ويبارك لك فيها وتشوفها عروسة أد الدنيا
[FONT=&quot]تحياتى الخاصة لشخصك الكريم 

:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
[/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (10 فبراير 2015)

أمتعتنا معاك بالرحلة حسيت اني ماشي معاك خطوة بخطوة، موضوع فوق الممتاز ويستحق التمييز لأنه مميز فعلاً، شكراً لتعبك ومجهودك الحلو، وبجد فعلاً موضوع ممتع جدااااااااااااا​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 فبراير 2015)

الصور مش فاتحا عندى--
 شوفولكم حل بئا فى الموضووع دا-- ماليش دعوه هههه عايزا اتفرج انا كمان 
عمتا من المعلومات المكتوبه مجهود اكيد رائع و رحله اكيد رائعه -- كنت بروحها زمااان علشان ازاكر و امتحن ههههه ايام رائعه--


----------



## grges monir (10 فبراير 2015)

> *وصلت بنى سويف*


مرحبا بك فى محافظتى
استوقفنى بك  السطردة
الطريق ممتاز لكن معلهوش خدمات هههه
سبحان اللة الحلو دايما مش بيكمل عندنا فى مصر
انا روحت الاقصر واسوان لمدةى اسبوع وكانت رحلة رائعة
بجانب بقى الاثار طريق الصعيد ملىء بالاديرة الاثرية الرائعة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 فبراير 2015)

*موضوع شيق جدا 

شكرا على الصور الجميلة و عل الموضوع كله على بعضه

أفدتنا كثيرا 

دا غير إنك بتشجع السياحة فى مصر 

هاااااااااااااااااايل​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 فبراير 2015)

*اسوان دى بلدى فلازم تنزل رحلتك فى اسوان 
بالتفصيل الممل كمان استاذ مصطفى 
دى بلد التاريخ والجمال 
بس بنوتك اموره اوى ربنا يخليهالك 
وفى انتظار رحلتك لاجمل محافظه اسوان *


----------



## soul & life (10 فبراير 2015)

رحلة جميلة حمدلله على سلامتكم وتعيشوا وتزوروا سلملنا على الجميلة ملك


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (10 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا أخ مصطفى ...مجهود مشكور فعلا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مواضيع نفتقدها فى منتادنا ...ورحلة جميلة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا عن نفسى أستمتعت بيها ومعلومات رااااائعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أنت اللى فى الصورة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو انت يبقى ( كرشك ) عايز ينزل شوية
> :new6::new6::new6:
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى دعابة من أخوك عوبد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> بنوتك دى يا معلم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يارب يحمى لها ويبارك لك فيها وتشوفها عروسة أد الدنيا
> ...



*ههههههه يعنى انت من الرحلة كلها مخدتش بالك غير من الكرش
عادى يا برنس ميهمكش 
بس عايز اقولك انت انت فى الاقصر واسوان بتشرب مية بالعبيط بسبب الحر فلازم يطلع لك كرش

ومتشكر جدا لدعائك لبنتى وتحياتى ليك*



aymonded قال:


> أمتعتنا معاك بالرحلة حسيت اني ماشي معاك خطوة بخطوة، موضوع فوق الممتاز ويستحق التمييز لأنه مميز فعلاً، شكراً لتعبك ومجهودك الحلو، وبجد فعلاً موضوع ممتع جدااااااااااااا​



*انا بحاول على قد ما اقدر ان الرحلة تكون بالتفصيل الممل ومرجع لاى حد يفكر يروح هناك فعشان كدة تلاقينى برفع صور وملفات لكل موقع عشان اللى يتفرج على الرحلة يكون فعلا عايش معايا ومتشكر جدا لاطرائك*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الصور مش فاتحا عندى--
> شوفولكم حل بئا فى الموضووع دا-- ماليش دعوه هههه عايزا اتفرج انا كمان
> عمتا من المعلومات المكتوبه مجهود اكيد رائع و رحله اكيد رائعه -- كنت بروحها زمااان علشان ازاكر و امتحن ههههه ايام رائعه--



*جرب تغير المتصفح اللى انت بتستخدمة عشان الصور تظهر والرحلة جميلة فعلا واتمنى انها تعجبك بعد ما تحل مشكلة الصور*



grges monir قال:


> مرحبا بك فى محافظتى
> استوقفنى بك  السطردة
> الطريق ممتاز لكن معلهوش خدمات هههه
> سبحان اللة الحلو دايما مش بيكمل عندنا فى مصر
> ...



*انا عملت عندكم رست فى الكافتريا اللى جنب محطة تموين الغاز بالسيارات اللى فى اول البلد
وعلى رايك الحلو مبيكملش بخصوص الطريق لكن لو العربية تمام ومتعملش مشاكل يبقى الطريق زى الفل وبينجز*




+إيرينى+ قال:


> *موضوع شيق جدا
> 
> شكرا على الصور الجميلة و عل الموضوع كله على بعضه
> 
> ...



*شكرا جدا لتشجيعك 
تحياتى ليكى*



+ماريا+ قال:


> *اسوان دى بلدى فلازم تنزل رحلتك فى اسوان
> بالتفصيل الممل كمان استاذ مصطفى
> دى بلد التاريخ والجمال
> بس بنوتك اموره اوى ربنا يخليهالك
> وفى انتظار رحلتك لاجمل محافظه اسوان *



*طبعا هتكون بالتفصيل الممل وهتكون من وجهة نظر الضيف الغريب على البلد 

لكن للامانة الناس هناك طيبة قوى والبلد جميلة طالما انك على الكورنيش
والاسعار رخيصة جدا
واجمل اكلة سمك اكلتها عندكم عند واحد المحل بتاعة على ما اذكر كان ورا مديرية الامن*



soul & life قال:


> رحلة جميلة حمدلله على سلامتكم وتعيشوا وتزوروا سلملنا على الجميلة ملك



*اللة يسلمك وسلامك يوصل لملك وشكرا لزوقك*


----------



## geegoo (11 فبراير 2015)

عاشت ايديك يا أبو مَلَك ...
ربنا يخليهالك و يسعدكم كلكم 
حقيقي مجهود و عرض فوق الممتاز ...


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (12 فبراير 2015)

geegoo قال:


> عاشت ايديك يا أبو مَلَك ...
> ربنا يخليهالك و يسعدكم كلكم
> حقيقي مجهود و عرض فوق الممتاز ...


*تكرم يا geegoo ربنا يخليك *


----------

